

Does Europe lack ambition? No, but some Europeans do - lleims
http://gigaom.com/europe/europe-lacks-ambition/?utm_source=social&utm_medium=twitter&utm_campaign=gigaom

======
DrJokepu
I don't think it's about the ambition, it's just that it seems to me that us
Europeans generally lack the Americans' "screw you guys, I'll do this my way"
approach to things. We're more comfortable with following established patterns
which inevitably leads to having a smaller number of really meaningful
businesses.

